# Make install world failed when update to ver. 8 stable and current.



## SpeedVin (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello.
I just rebuilded world 5 time and still it can't be installed.
Here is the error code:

```
===> etc (install)
===> etc/sendmail (install)
cd /usr/src/etc/../share/man; make makedb
makewhatis /usr/share/man
makewhatis /usr/share/openssl/man
WARNING: make world will overwrite your existing FreeBSD
installation without also building and installing a new
kernel.  This can be dangerous.  Please read the handbook,
'Rebuilding world', for how to upgrade your system.
Define DESTDIR to where you want to install FreeBSD,
including /, to override this warning and proceed as usual.
```
I build world with default flags.
BTW,
-current kernel work awesome


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't use *make world*!

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html


----------



## SpeedVin (Dec 7, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Don't use *make world*!
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html


Sorry by make I mean make buildworld.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2009)

Why are you trying to update to -CURRENT?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 7, 2009)

Still the preferred method:


```
#  1.  `cd /usr/src'       (or to the directory containing your source tree).
#  1a. `make cleanworld && make cleandir`
#  2.  `make buildworld'
#  3.  `make buildkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'     (default is GENERIC).
#  4.  `make installkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'   (default is GENERIC).
#       [steps 3. & 4. can be combined by using the "kernel" target]
#  5.  `reboot'        (in single user mode: boot -s from the loader prompt).
#  6.  `mergemaster -p'
#  7.  `make installworld'
#  8.  `make delete-old'
#  9.  `mergemaster'                         (you may wish to use -U or -ai).
# 10.  `reboot'
# 10a. (rebuild all of your ports NOW if this was a major release upgrade, or at least install the proper compat libs in the meantime)
# 11.  `make delete-old-libs' (in case no 3rd party program uses them anymore)
```


----------



## SpeedVin (Dec 7, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Still the preferred method:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks but sadly I got the same error


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2009)

set DESTDIR to /.

To be perfectly honest, if you can't figure that out from the error then I'm not so sure -current is the correct version for you. You may want to stick to -stable.


----------



## SpeedVin (Dec 8, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> set DESTDIR to /.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, if you can't figure that out from the error then I'm not so sure -current is the correct version for you. You may want to stick to -stable.


Strange... becouse when I was upgrading to 8.0 RC I don't have to set such thing.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2009)

Where exactly are you trying to update to? -CURRENT or -STABLE?

What do you have in your csup file?


----------



## SpeedVin (Dec 14, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Where exactly are you trying to update to? -CURRENT or -STABLE?
> 
> What do you have in your csup file?



I wanted to update first to -Stable realase and next to -Current.
After some cleaning and:

```
make install world DESTDIR=/
```
World installed nice ,now only I have some problem's with kernel but I will upgrade I when I have net connection on my FreeBSD computer. 
Thanks all for help ï¿½e


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2009)

SpeedVin said:
			
		

> World installed nice ,now only I have some problem's with kernel


This is quite likely with -CURRENT. That's why I asked why do you want to run -CURRENT?


----------



## Solaris (Sep 24, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Still the preferred method:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



how to do that?, in manual it said i need to do it for each every port, is there anyway to do it in bulk?

and i think my setup is screwed dont't know why, i cann't use build tools anymore, example error :

```
./configure: Command not found.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2010)

Solaris said:
			
		

> how to do that?, in manual it said i need to do it for each every port, is there anyway to do it in bulk?



ports-mgmt/portupgrade and ports-mgmt/portmaster



> and i think my setup is screwed dont't know why, i cann't use build tools anymore, example error :
> 
> ```
> ./configure: Command not found.
> ```



FreeBSD ports and source builds do not use ./configure.  If you've been using that instead of make config, you're making things harder.


----------



## Solaris (Sep 25, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> ports-mgmt/portupgrade and ports-mgmt/portmaster
> 
> 
> 
> FreeBSD ports and source builds do not use ./configure.  If you've been using that instead of make config, you're making things harder.



No, I am compiling from the source, checking out sources from the git. Hmm seems I broke something; configure just doesn't work anywhere :

```
./configure: Command not found.
```


----------



## phoenix (Sep 26, 2010)

If the configure script is a sh script, check the first line of it.  Bet you it points to */bin/bash* which doesn't exist on a FreeBSD machine.  You'll need to install bash from the ports tree, then edit the configure script to use /usr/local/bin/bash.

Or, just stick to the ports tree.


----------

